# making website. html not working windows 10 problem?



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

html not working in firefox and explorer. using cute ftp, tried filezilla too,,,
nothing. uuuggh, is this a windows 10 problem? never had this problem with any other windows version. very irritated since i have been through this for a few days now.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't be a Windows problem. You can browse with your browser, then it can read html.

What error message are you getting from your browser? You can test the html page without uploading to the server by just double clicking the html file and a browser should open,


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

no error message tried your suggestion, just nothing.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Settings> System > Default Apps and make your browser the default one.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like you have an error in your html. Post the code here or a url to the page with the problem so that we can take a look. Or run it through the html and css validators to see what is going wrong.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

the link "tktop1" will not link right. the html wont bring up the pic in tktop1


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

One thing is that frameset is not valid html 5 so if your page is declared as html 5 then this will not work.

Also you should declare it as


```
<frameset rows="300%,300%",cols="50%,50%" >
```
If this doesn't help then post the entire page html and css in code tags here or post a link to the page.

One thing to consider is that frames are not a recommended way to do what you want to do and can be done with div's particularly as frameset is no longer supported in html 5.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Ugh what am i gonna do if i cant use this form. Dont have the patience or time to learn html 5


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

If i go win7 will it have the html4. I think that html 5 should be an option not a main concept


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

The version of html is not OS dependent. It depends on how you declare the file.

It sounds as though you are struggling to understand html and how to use it. I suggest that you go to http://www.w3schools.com/ and run through their learning html section so you can better grasp the concepts and restrictions of what you are trying to do.


----------

